# Tipps zum Plattfischangeln in Holland



## schakal1182 (19. September 2006)

Hallo miteinander!

Ich liebe Plattfisch und aus diesem Grund habe ich vor mir mal meinen eigenen Plattfisch zu fangen.

Wir werden nächste Woche unseren Urlaub im Örtchen Kamperland in Zeeland verbringen und auch nur den Banjaard-Strand und/oder den Strand von Neeltje Jans zum Fischen aufsuchen. Also sprich: Brandungsangeln!


Nun die Fragen:

Wo an den beiden Stränden sollte ich es versuchen? Bzw. darf ich überhaupt überall an diesen Stränden angeln? Brauche ich eine Karte zum Küstenfischen?

Was für eine Rute sollte ich benutzen?
In meinem Besitz befindet sich eine 3m Steckrute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 40-80g. Das ist wohl ein wenig unterdimensioniert, oder?

Was für eine Montage empfehlt ihr?
Da ich noch nie am Meer geangelt habe habe ich diesbezüglich auch null Erfahrung wie so eine Montage aussieht. Ich habe zwar einige 100g-Krallenbleie und auch zwei fertig montierte "Weitwurfbrandungsvorfächer" von Balzer zugelegt, aber ich weiß nicht was ich damit anfangen soll. Ich muß leider zugeben, dass ich nichtmal weiß wierum ich das Vorfach montieren soll...

Vom Aufbau her sieht es so aus:
Karabiener - 20cm Schnur - Seitenarm mit 40cm Vorfach und 0/2er Haken - 40cm Schnur - Knoten mit Perle und einem verschiebbaren Plastikhaken - 10cm Schnur - Schlaufe

Wo gehört der Karabiener hin? Ans Blei? Und wofür ist das Plastikteil? Ich habe mal ein Foto gemacht weil es sich schlecht beschreiben lässt:
http://img76.*ih.us/img76/2290/pict3746rs2.jpg


Kann man mit solch einer Montage auf Plattfischjagt gehen? Oder empfehlt ihr eine ander Montage?

Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar! #h


----------



## schakal1182 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Plattfischangeln in Holland*

Kann mir denn keiner weiterhelfen? :c


----------



## schakal1182 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Plattfischangeln in Holland*

Kann es sein, dass der Plastikhaken dazu da ist dort den beköderten Haken einzuhängen damit er beim Wurf nicht so herumflattert? Dadurch dass er verschiebbar ist kann er an die Länge das Hakenvorfachs angepasst werden. Wenn dem so sein sollte - wie wird der Haken dann freigegeben?


----------



## schakal1182 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Plattfischangeln in Holland*

Ich komme mir zwar vor wie ein Alleinunterhalter, aber was solls... #d 


Ich habe mir das Vorfach nochmal genauer angesehen jetzt wo ich wieder zu Hause bin. Außerdem habe ich mich auf der Balzer-HP umgeschaut. Dabei kam heraus, dass der Plastikhaken tatsächlich zur Aufnahme des Hakens dienen soll.

Nun sieht es aber so aus, dass das Hakenvorfach 1-2cm länger ist als das Stück Hauptschnur zwischen Vorfachwirbel und Köderhaken. Somit liegt die Belastung beim Auswerfen voll auf dem schwächeren Hakenvorfach und nicht auf der Hauptschnur...
Das kann doch so nicht richtig sein, oder?


----------



## hans albers (21. September 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Plattfischangeln in Holland*

moin..
also dass is schon richtig ,das du den haken
mit dem köder (Watwurm)
oben in den plastikhaken reinhängst .
beim werfen gibts weniger widerstand ,
und der haken(mit köder) löst sich beim aufprall aufs wasser.
ob du nun mit einem oder zwei haken angelst ist geschmacksache..
schau doch mal im forum unter meeresangler schwerin,
da gibts genug infos auf der homepage zum brandungsangeln.
bei der rute würde ich lieber eine mit bis zu 180 g wurfgewicht
nehmen, da and der nordsee auch bleie bis 200g
zum einsatz kommen könnten(viel wind).

greetz


hans


----------



## schakal1182 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Plattfischangeln in Holland*

Ja vielen Dank für den Tipp! Werde mich dort mal umsehen...

Habe mir von einem Bekannten eine 2,40m-30lbs Rute geliehen und mir heute noch weitere Vorfächer und 150g-Krallenbleie besorgt. Mit der Rute werde ich wohl nicht vom Strand aus angeln, aber von einer der Buhnen dürfte es gehen.


----------



## hans albers (21. September 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Plattfischangeln in Holland*

moin..
wenns geht besorg dir ne längere rute,..
(ab 3,50 m)
dann hast du grössere wurfweiten,
und kommst  
bis über die erste rinne hinaus.

greetz

hans


----------



## chippog (21. September 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Plattfischangeln in Holland*

nur mal für'n paar tage brandung ne neue ruten kaufen, ist natürlich ziemlich teuer. möglicherweise kommst du mit deiner rute schon klar, wenn der plattfisch nah genug unter land kommt. montagen kannst du erst mal vor ort im angelladen kaufen. habe ich auch gemacht, auch wenn ich mir dann recht bald eigene geknotet habe. wenn aber die einheimischen mit den im angelladen empfohlenen montagen gut fangen, sollte es bei den richtigen angelbedingungen, wetter, köder ... auf für dich möglich sein. wichtiger als die perfekte ausrüstung, ist meiner ansicht nach das gespräch mit einheimischen, die bereit sind, dir die richtige info zu geben. skitfiske! chipp


----------



## Siff-Cop (22. September 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Plattfischangeln in Holland*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Brauche ich eine Karte zum Küstenfischen?
> 
> http://*ih.us


 

Hallo

in Holland brauchst du am Meer keine Erlaubnisskarte!!!

Kenne mich im Plattfischangeln aber leider nicht besonders aus.



viel Erfolg


----------



## schakal1182 (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Plattfischangeln in Holland*

Kurzes Statement zum (Angel)urlaub:

Es ging gar nichts! 

Ich war  fast täglich unterwegs - an der Oosterschelde, dem Banjaardstrand und auf der Mole vom Neeltje-Jans-Hafen. Und es hat nichts gebissen. Bis auf drei kleine Grundeln die den Krebsen beim Würmerklauen zuvorgekommen waren...


----------



## chippog (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Plattfischangeln in Holland*

ziemlich frustrierend! ist halt manchmal so. mein bester tip für ein besseres gelingen, jemanden anzubaggern, der an besagten stellen recht erfolgreich ist. wenn der/die dann auch nichts fängt, liegt es zumindest nicht an dir... genau aus dem grunde habe ich grosse schwierigkeiten, unbekannte angelstellen auszuprobieren! mir fehlt ganz einfach das gefühl für ein erfolgreiches angeln. deshalb versuche ich es eben, jemand aufzutun der's schon erlebt hat. wenigstens hast du grosse chancen, dass es beim nächsten mal besser klappt! skitfiske aus göteborg!


----------

